# Found this any WWF fans ( Cobra )



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone remember this from the WWF back in the day???

YouTube - Oh, the Snake Bites


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

i remember that happening at the time, it was awesome, i hated macho man lol, but looking back i dont think jake had any respect for snakes


----------



## Afrok (Jan 30, 2009)

They were just a gimmic to him....shame as he had some nice stage snakes


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

There is a warrant out for Jake the snake if he ever comes to Britain again for cruelty to his snakes.They were found in terrible condition and starving.Harry


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> i remember that happening at the time, it was awesome, i hated macho man lol, but looking back i dont think jake had any respect for snakes


Can't remember was it a burm Jake the Snake had or a retic, probably a burm? Well anyway, whatever it was, apparently Mark Amey has it now, according to Mark it was confiscated from Jake in a pretty poor state. Don't know whether there is any truth in it though.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

thats awful at least its in a better place now mark amey bred my boa he has some really lovely snakes


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Twas a albino Burm if I'm not mistaken, that he had


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

pretty sure you're right there Declan.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

He had many Burmese Pythons. A few of which died due to neglect, and a few of which were confiscated.
Jakes the Snake is an ass though.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he had them confiscated for not feeding them for a couple of months whilst working on the circuit... whether it's neglect could be debatable as to if not feeding a snake that doesn't need 3 square meals a day; would be neglect.

He had a retic as well called Lucifer.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

Meko said:


> he had them confiscated for not feeding them for a couple of months whilst working on the circuit... whether it's neglect could be debatable as to if not feeding a snake that doesn't need 3 square meals a day; would be neglect.
> 
> He had a *retic as well called Lucifer*.


yeah and an albino burm called damien,

im not surprised his snakes wernt cared for, if you watch the wrestling doc Beyond The Mat, he couldnt take care of himself either and is estranged from and hated by his family, although it goes a bit deeper than that, but a good watch none the less


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

aye, he underwent detox and therapy because of his problems. When he'd been clean for a bit he went on a radio show talking about it; depressed himself with it all and went on the piss.


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

htf666 said:


> There is a warrant out for Jake the snake if he ever comes to Britain again for cruelty to his snakes.They were found in terrible condition and starving.Harry



thats prop how he got them to bite :bash:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

he didn't get them to bite apart from the defanged of de-venomed (whichever it was) cobra. He used to drap the burm or retic over who ever he'd just beaten and they slithered around them for a bit.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd say leaving snakes for months on end would be neglect.
Maybe not so much regarding to feeding, but definately with regards to hygiene.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

dunno the full story of it but it just said leaving them without feeding for months.. could have been somebody who was willing to change the water and clean etc but didn't want to go throwing cute little rabbits in there; he was married with a family though so i'm guessing it could be the latter.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

His family's messed up. I think his sister was born because his grandfather raped his mother. His other sister was kidnapped and murdered. Then... I think his father in law was killed by being electrocuted.

After losing his place in WWF, If there was any more reason he turned to drink and drugs, i'd like to hear it.

I wonder if his daughter has started to speak to him again.
It's a real shame.


----------



## AllAddersArePuffs (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone ID the snake in the vid? Looks like a O.hannah to me...


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember this haha! I hated macho man, elizabeth (i think was hid girls name) was far too good for him


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

AllAddersArePuffs said:


> Can anyone ID the snake in the vid? Looks like a O.hannah to me...


yeah mate ur correct it is a king cobra , and a venomoid one at that  :censor:


----------



## AllAddersArePuffs (Mar 25, 2009)

tokay said:


> yeah mate ur correct it is a king cobra , and a venomoid one at that  :censor:


Thanks for the confirmation. It's a shame venomoids are used in such a high profile entertainment show, sends out the wrong message IMO


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

AllAddersArePuffs said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. It's a shame venomoids are used in such a high profile entertainment show, sends out the wrong message IMO


indeed, personally i think the whole venomoid thing is disgusting....but thats another debate.....












...and usaully a heated one


----------

